# Currumbin Creek 27-05



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well guys, ive decided to give currumbin creek a go on sunday morning due to the strong winds predicted for the bay,

would be launching around 6am and fish for a few hours.

is anyone interested in meeting up or even fishing tallebudgera creek instead.

any takers,

i would be targeting bream on poppers and small hard bodies i think, 
failing that a bit of trolling, the morning high should make it good


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

20 views here so far,
is it the time or location that people dont like?


----------



## johnsonMAN (Apr 1, 2007)

umm is it just me or isnt it morning low tide o sorry its 12 noon


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i think high tide is about 5.30am in currumbin creek so launching at 6am will still provide a few hours of good fishing.


----------



## Hard Yakka (Aug 15, 2006)

I would have went, but it is too cold to drive around in the morning with no freaking side window...............


----------

